# Baron's dutch Lager



## drizztkun (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello people, i got this kit as a gift, i have only done one baron's kit before and it turned out "ok" was the canadian golden ale, then i made some cooper's which works differently.

i was wondering if anyone did this one, i think i saw CP do it, and i wondered if there's really a need to switch to carboy, so far all the coopers i did stayed in the primary with a loose lid on them and i never had issue and let them sit longuer then asked and they turned out great. so is there any reason to the baron kit to switch to a carboy, short from removing it from the dead yeast?

PS if anyone has tweak to make it better let me know


----------



## cpfan (Oct 1, 2010)

I have only made two Coopers kits. I did both the Barons method. IE 5-6 days in primary and then about 2 weeks in carboy.

One reason that I did them this way was habit. I have made many Brewhouse/Brewers Spring/Barons kits by that method (it's what their instructions recommend). Another reason is a conversation that I had with a beer maker before I made my first beer kit. His advise was basically "Don't be in a rush to bottle, rack an extra time, and you'll get better, clearer beer". Made sense to me.

Your choice, Steve


----------



## drizztkun (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah i guess i'll do it that way too. for your dutch lager did you stick to original recipe?


----------



## cpfan (Oct 4, 2010)

drizztkun said:


> for your dutch lager did you stick to original recipe?


Yep. Only thing that might vary is the number of days. If you have good temps (I like about 74F), then it should be ready to rack to carboy about day 5 (not sure what the instructions say). Then I go 2-3 weeks in carboy before bottling, depending on my life and schedule.

Steve


----------



## drizztkun (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool so i'll keep it has is, this time anyway i dont think this kit would go well with higher alcohol, but damn did my cooper irish stout came out good with more % also had added some light malt to it. mmm yummy


----------



## drizztkun (Dec 6, 2010)

Woahhhh i need help guys, i had end up deciding to go the coopers way and do it all in the primary fermenter, today i take a peek at it and it had quite a bit of fruit flies inside and the top of the beer kinda look hazy, what should i do?


----------



## cpfan (Dec 6, 2010)

drizztkun said:


> Woahhhh i need help guys, i had end up deciding to go the coopers way and do it all in the primary fermenter, today i take a peek at it and it had quite a bit of fruit flies inside and the top of the beer kinda look hazy, what should i do?


More details please. When did you start it? Two months ago??

Steve


----------



## drizztkun (Dec 6, 2010)

2.5 weeks ago


----------

